# re; sacral dimple



## Ms.M (Jan 7, 2010)

What would be the dx's code for sacral dimple?


----------



## kitkatcoder (Jan 7, 2010)

sacral dimple without mention of abscess 685.1

sacral dimple with mention of abscess 685.0

That is what i use....

hope this helps


----------



## Ms.M (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## hgarrett113 (Apr 7, 2011)

What CPT code would be used for a Sacral Dimple Ultrasound???


----------



## Carlyle Diaz (Nov 12, 2014)

Look in the ICD 9 book pg xxvi and compare it with 757.39 and see what you think.


----------



## Carlyle Diaz (Nov 12, 2014)

What about 76800?


----------

